# Charlotte, nc-buford, sc-begging for help



## Karen519

Please.

Darlene and Larry and Veronica are begging for your help if you live in the Charlotte, NC-Buford SC area.
Roxie has been lost for 15 days. They are running every which way, checking shelters, trying to track her, talking to leads, and REALLY NEED HELP.

PLEASE CONTACT VERONICA IF YOU CAN HELP

Please-Veronica sent this plea out this morning.
If you are in Charlotte, NC or Bufort, SC or anywhere close or in between please please call her if you can help!!

Bump

Is there anyone in Waxhaw (Charlotte) NC or Bufort, SC that can help look for Roxie.

*Help is needed to locate little Roxie. Waxhaw, NC is located in Union County, outside of Charlotte, NC.
If you live in this area and have some free time and can HELP, please contact 
Veronica at #704-843-7982 or Roxie's owner, Darlene at #904-708-3351.
Veronica's email is: [email protected] Calling her would be better though.*

A request to help make phone calls, check area shelters regularly, including the Charlotte Mecklenburg Animal Control Shelter for little Roxie. 
Can you look online at all of the shelters in the Charlotte NC and Buford SC area for Roxie everyday?



__________________


----------



## LuckyPup

I can make calls or Emails. But not anywhere close to the area. Should I just call the number listed?


----------



## Karen519

*Yes*

yes

Can you call Veronica 
710-843-7982 
and offer to help by making calls and sending emails.

Bless you!!


----------



## LuckyPup

Yes I will call her now! Glad I can finally help!


----------



## Karen519

*Thank you*

Thank you Lucky Pup


----------



## Noey

I've passed on to friends in hopes they can pass onto friends and so on.

This poor baby has ben gone awhile. Maybe someone picked her up? Have they had sightings?


----------



## LuckyPup

Karen, It appears one of the area codes are incorrect. On the ad it says area code 704 on the posting it is 710. If I call the # with the 710 area code it asks me to enter my password. I left a message on the 704 area code.


----------



## Karen519

*There have been sightings*

There have been sightings.
Roxie has been LOST for 15 days now! Poor little girl.
Noey thanks for spreading the word.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

704 is the area code for Charlotte.


----------



## Noey

have they contacted the rescue in that area...they might be able to get help with searching.

http://www.grrcc.com/


----------



## Noey

what about contacting a local boy scout or girl scout troop....they could earn a service badge?...they might be willing to help.


----------



## Karen519

*Thanks for the correction*

Thanks for the correciton.

VERONICA'S PHONE IS: 704-843-7982


----------



## coppers-mom

I live too far away to help. I sure hope they find Roxie soon.

Fingers and paws crossed and prayers said.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Boy Scout/Girl Scout*



noey said:


> what about contacting a local boy scout or girl scout troop....they could earn a service badge?...they might be willing to help.


 
great idea!


----------



## Karen519

*Don't give up on Roxie!*

Don't forget roxie 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please don't forget Roxie!
Veronica really needs help. You don't have to live in NC or SC.I live in Illinois and Lucky Pup lives in MO and we are trying to look at shelters on Petfinder for her and sending emails out.
Carolina Mom and Merlin's Mom are doing much, too!!

*please CALL VERONICA TO HELP! 704 843 7982 *
__________________

*P.S. CAROLINA MOM has forwarded all of your suggestions including the girl scout, boy scout idea to Veronica.
Keep them coming!!!*


----------



## Karen519

*Today's Update from Veronica*

THURSDAY 11/12/09


1. SHELTER SEARCH: The Shope's are on their way to York County Shelter. They will also check Lancaster. Yesterday they went to Union but it was closed for the holiday. Today they will check Union again.


Colleen, will you be at Mecklenburg to check today? I know they know you and work with you, if you cannot be there, would you call them for the Shope's?


2. TRACKING/NEWS: Loyal/tracker dog is on standby waiting for weather to clear and ground to dry a little. Projected time for search is this afternoon or tomorrow morning. TV 3 reporter may be doing story; this reporter wants to do this story... I will be with the tracker and I'll continue to facilitate the story for the reporter. Terry, I will be ready to return your trap, tarp, etc. as soon as you need it. Larry can deliver it to your home in his truck. Barbara, is there another available trap should we need it?


3. CANVASSING: The Shope's will be making new flyers. Kerry Studer (704 243 2348) may be making a new design. I will create a Spanish flyer. The Shope's will be visiting more schools today.


Arlene, a neighbor in Stone Gate, the last sighting, has committed to copying flyers we gave her and distributing 260 to the homes at Stonegate. This neighborhood did receive 
the FindToto call. Additionally, I met the neighborhood's web master and he will be posting Roxie's info on that neighborhood's website. I will need to call Arlene Hrenyo (704 243 0257) to see if she's been able to put out the flyers, or will be able soon, to do so. She and Domick (704 243 6725), her neighbor who called with the last sighting of Roxie on Monday around noon, are prepared to meet Loyal and to be interviewed.


4. ONLINE SUPPORT: 


Neya, you'll be checking frequently the hourly reports coming out of Char-Meck! 


Sandy (CFGRR), you've set up an account for the SC Craig's List and will manage both NC and SC, continuing to re-post Roxie by or before the 30-day expiration time.


Karen (Cell Phone: 815-245-0248) and Sandy, you are daily checking FidoFinder, Petfinder Classifieds, Craig's List and Pet Harbor and continuing to e-mail the Golden Retriever Forum. You are communicating with all Golden Rescues in our vicinity: [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]




MICROCHIP: Home Again


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I got Roxie listed on a few more Lost Dog sites this afternoon.

Anyone a member of a Yahoo Group? If you are, can you post Roxies picture (s) and info on there?

Karen has her on Facebook-thanks!

If anyone else has any ideas, please share!


----------



## Karen519

*See Carolina Mom msg.*

Please see Carolina Mom Msg.
Is anyone a member of Yahoo
Can you please post Roxie's Flyer on Yahoo???


----------



## Merlins mom

I've been emailing kennels in the area and attaching Roxie's flyer so they can post it at their desk. Every little bit helps!

I hope she is found by Sunday, but if not I think I'll be able to help them look.


----------



## mylissyk

Has anyone contact the Golden rescues groups in the area to make sure they know she is missing in case a "stray" is turned into rescue?


----------



## Merlins mom

mylissyk said:


> Has anyone contact the Golden rescues groups in the area to make sure they know she is missing in case a "stray" is turned into rescue?


Yes, GRRC of Charlotte knows about it. I also posted on their facebook page.


----------



## Karen519

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

I've sent all of the Golden Ret. Rescues in NC at least two or three msgs. about Roxie, along with her flyer.

Unfortunately I have not had a reply from any of the rescues,
but Merlin's Mom and Carolina Mom are doing what they can.

Tracker was coming this afternoon.

I found a Lady on Internet called Deborah Parker Mullis that is with Metrolina in NC!!
She is a Dog reporter. Just emld. her asking for help


----------



## jlc's mom

Everyone is doing a great job. Please let me know how I can help! PS I don't know how to work petfinders very well.


----------



## Noey

Merlins mom said:


> Yes, GRRC of Charlotte knows about it. I also posted on their facebook page.


I bypassed and posted it to the wall on FB....they can delete if they want.

Hope they don't hate me....ok I'm mad, they moved it down...how mean is that. It's not very visible. maybe it moves by itself....

Are they still having sightings?


----------



## Karen519

*Jessi Mom*

Jessi Mom

Can you go to google and type in Golden Ret. Female Lost in NC or Golden Ret. Female Found in NC and look at all of the things that come up.

Also, I am posting a list of all the shelters close to Waxhaw, NC, where Roxie got Lost. Can you go to each of these shelters online and look at all the animals and see if you see a Golden Ret. Female there and if so
call Veronica or Darlene and Larry immediately.
Their phone numbers are in the flyer. Tell them what shelter and send the Petfinder Link to Veronica via email but be sure to call as most times they are not at the computer.
This would be A HUGE HELP!!

*click on this link
http://www.petfinder.com/awo/index.cgi?location=28173&keyword=
then click on each shelter link to look at the dogs*
Search For Animal Welfare Groups
Location: 
Group Name: 


Organization Pet List City, State/Prov Phone 
ECGWPR - North Carolina Waxhaw, NC 704-843-0944 
Heavensown Pet Rescue Waxhaw, NC 704-254-0354 
LuckyLabs Rescue Charlotte, NC 704-214-2765 
Charlotte Area Monroe, NC 
Union County Animal Services Monroe, NC 704-283-8303 
Humane Society of York County Fort Mill, SC 803-802-0902 
S.A.F.E. Animal Haven Matthews, NC 
Companion Parrots Re-Homed (CPR) Pineville, NC 7048892325 
RescueNCYorkies Charlotte, NC 
Carolinas Russell Rescue, Inc. Matthews, NC 
Humane Society of Union County, Inc. Monroe, NC 704-283-9126 
Carolina Waterfowl Rescue Indian Trail, NC 704-668-9486 
Crossroads Animal Rescue Charlotte, NC Email Only 
Road To Home Canine Refuge Fort Mill, SC 
Humane Society of Lancaster, SC Lancaster, SC 803-285-LOVE (5683) 
Lancaster County Animal Shelter Lancaster, SC 803-286-8103 
Out of Harms Way Charlotte, NC Email only please. 
Semper Fi Pits Rescue Rock Hill, SC E-mail only please 
Operation C.A.R.E. Rock Hill, SC email only please 
Sister Mary Agnes' Home for Wayward Cats Rock Hill, SC 8033898090 
St. Francis Animal Rescue Rock Hill, SC (803) 554-9930 
Miracles with Paws Rock Hill, SC 
Recycled Pets, Inc. Rock Hill, SC 803-981-5087 
Animal Adoption League Charlotte, NC 
Steele Creek Animal Hospital Charlotte, NC 704-588-4400


*Veronica at #704-843-7982 or Roxie's owner, Darlene at #904-708-3351.
Veronica's email is: [email protected] Calling her would be better though.*


----------



## jlc's mom

Karen519 said:


> Jessi Mom
> 
> Can you go to google and type in Golden Ret. Female Lost in NC or Golden Ret. Female Found in NC and look at all of the things that come up.
> 
> Also, I am posting a list of all the shelters close to Waxhaw, NC, where Roxie got Lost. Can you go to each of these shelters online and look at all the animals and see if you see a Golden Ret. Female there and if so
> call Veronica or Darlene and Larry immediately.
> Their phone numbers are in the flyer. Tell them what shelter and send the Petfinder Link to Veronica via email but be sure to call as most times they are not at the computer.
> This would be A HUGE HELP!!
> 
> *click on this link*
> *http://www.petfinder.com/awo/index.cgi?location=28173&keyword=*
> *then click on each shelter link to look at the dogs*
> Search For Animal Welfare Groups
> Location:
> Group Name:
> 
> 
> Organization Pet List City, State/Prov Phone
> ECGWPR - North Carolina Waxhaw, NC 704-843-0944
> Heavensown Pet Rescue Waxhaw, NC 704-254-0354
> LuckyLabs Rescue Charlotte, NC 704-214-2765
> Charlotte Area Monroe, NC
> Union County Animal Services Monroe, NC 704-283-8303
> Humane Society of York County Fort Mill, SC 803-802-0902
> S.A.F.E. Animal Haven Matthews, NC
> Companion Parrots Re-Homed (CPR) Pineville, NC 7048892325
> RescueNCYorkies Charlotte, NC
> Carolinas Russell Rescue, Inc. Matthews, NC
> Humane Society of Union County, Inc. Monroe, NC 704-283-9126
> Carolina Waterfowl Rescue Indian Trail, NC 704-668-9486
> Crossroads Animal Rescue Charlotte, NC Email Only
> Road To Home Canine Refuge Fort Mill, SC
> Humane Society of Lancaster, SC Lancaster, SC 803-285-LOVE (5683)
> Lancaster County Animal Shelter Lancaster, SC 803-286-8103
> Out of Harms Way Charlotte, NC Email only please.
> Semper Fi Pits Rescue Rock Hill, SC E-mail only please
> Operation C.A.R.E. Rock Hill, SC email only please
> Sister Mary Agnes' Home for Wayward Cats Rock Hill, SC 8033898090
> St. Francis Animal Rescue Rock Hill, SC (803) 554-9930
> Miracles with Paws Rock Hill, SC
> Recycled Pets, Inc. Rock Hill, SC 803-981-5087
> Animal Adoption League Charlotte, NC
> Steele Creek Animal Hospital Charlotte, NC 704-588-4400
> 
> 
> *Veronica at #704-843-7982 or Roxie's owner, Darlene at #904-708-3351.*
> *Veronica's email is: [email protected] Calling her would be better though.*


 
WIll start after work!


----------



## Noey

so may pups looking for homes...I've been surfing and nothing is a find. : (


----------



## Karen519

*Noey*

Noey

Can you help JESSI MOM look ONLINE at the shelters I listed and see if Roxie is there?


----------



## Noey

Karen519 said:


> Noey
> 
> Can you help JESSI MOM look ONLINE at the shelters I listed and see if Roxie is there?


I've been looking. 
So far nothing looks like her.
:no:

But I'm just looking at the pages and going over the pictures. Would she be posted at this point if found?


----------



## jlc's mom

I found this but it a mix and is said to be 5 yrs so I don't think it's her. What do you think? http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12375752


----------



## jlc's mom

Can someone make a you tube video and put it up?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Try Pet Harbor "I lost my dog" search. List Charlotte as the city, and check every shelter that comes up.

Dogs on stray holds show up there.

This dog is chipped and wearing a harness, right?


----------



## jlc's mom

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Try Pet Harbor "I lost my dog" search. List Charlotte as the city, and check every shelter that comes up.
> 
> Dogs on stray holds show up there.
> 
> This dog is chipped and wearing a harness, right?


Will do. Thanks Yes, she was wearing a harness and she is chipped.


----------



## RENEESDOG

York county animal rescue is near there.


----------



## Noey

http://www.adoptapet.com/pet2856400.html

I don't think this is her....but young.


----------



## jlc's mom

RENEESDOG said:


> York county animal rescue is near there.


Accorrding to Petharbor there was a young golden mix say about 2 years old brought in there on Nov 5th. It doesn't look like here bucause she has short hair but she could of be shaved because she was on the run.


----------



## jlc's mom

Karen-

Is she a prebred or a mix?


----------



## Noey

no luck....
will return to looking tomorrow....
:no:


----------



## Karen519

*Roxie*

I think she is a mix.

Look at Flyer there are pics of her
Anything you think COULD BE HER be sure to send to Veronica
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519

*Roxie*

*TO ALL: THANK YOU TO ALL OF YOU THAT ARE ONLINE LOOKING FOR ROXIE. WE CAN'T HAVE TOO MANY PEOPLE
KEEP IT UP.
PLEASE LOOK AT ALL THE SHELTERS AND ON PETHARBOR LIKE AQUACLARA SAID AND I WILL LOOK AT THE DOG BROUGHT IN NOV. 5. THANKS!!!!!!*
Really no update today yet on Roxie.


Roxie 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

No New update from Veronica yet-hope she emails today.
I believe the Tracker came by yesterday and maybe today as well.

I found someoneone on Craigslist in Monroe, NC which is close to Waxhaw that found 2 dogs on Hwy. 201, so I sent the Roxie's Flyer, praying that one of the dogs they found are her. 
__________________


----------



## jlc's mom

Sorry I had computer problems last night. Will continue to look tonight after work!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I have contacted the shelters and area rescue groups in NC/SC that are close to Waxhaw, NC. I sent all of them Roxie's info, the flyer, her picture, contact info if found, etc. I aksed the Rescue groups if they could help search in any way for Roxie and also check area shelters when they were pulling dogs.

It would be great if one of the shelter volunteers would contact the owners if she is brought into a shelter, however, being realistic, as the shelters CFGRR works with don't take the time to make any calls or send emails.


----------



## Karen519

*Together*

With all of us working together like this as a TEAM I am praying that this little Golden Retriever will be found, safe and sound, very soon!!

Today Roxie has bee missing for 18 DAYS!!

Pray for Roxie's parents Darlene and Larry and for Veronica for for Loyal and his partner-Loyal is the GSD Tracking dog that has been out searching a few times for Roxie.


----------



## jlc's mom

Been looking all morning and I'm suppose to be working. Emailed one possible dog but I don't think it's her


----------



## Noey

just bumping....any new sightings. 

Are her owners still around or did they have to go home?


----------



## FinnTastic

Bump
I've been looking too.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I hope Roxie is found safe and sound. I know what it's like to be missing a pet.


----------



## Karen519

*Thank you*

Thank you to all-PLEASE keep trying for Roxie!!!


----------



## Merlins mom

**** it, I was hoping for good news.


----------



## jlc's mom

Merlins mom said:


> **** it, I was hoping for good news.


 I was too!


----------



## Karen519

*Veronica's update*

VERONICA'S UPDATE:

Hi ALL!


I'm sorry I've been unavailable to write you all. First, THANK YOU for keeping up the online postings and communication. SECOND, I went with the tracker and Loyal yesterday and today. Without going into too many details, if the sightings (to include 3 today) are, in fact, Roxie, then she MAY be circling/heading back toward the camp. The RAIN has made all of this more difficult: Although it cleans up old scents, which can be good, we've had so much that we've had to allow for some drying time. Today was really the first viable day for tracking. RIGHT NOW WE THINK ROXIE MAY BE ON HWY 200 (fast moving country traffic) about 5 miles from the camp. We had, for example, a trucker who drives an 18-wheeler say he saw her late at night. Today we went to visit his wife who works at a local elementary school we canvassed; she is convinced this is Roxie and says she saw her earlier, before knowing she was lost. Until proven wrong, we have to "work" each of these sightings. I'M GOING THERE AGAIN TONIGHT AFTER WRITING YOU ALL. I AM SO CONCERNED ABOUT ROXIE MOVING AT NIGHT.


We have a small team meeting early tomorrow morning. Thank you, Neya! The Shope's HAVE to go back to Florida on Sunday for a bit to pay bills and do some "have to" things. THEY ARE COMING BACK AND ARE NOT, NOT, NOT GIVING UP ON FINDING ROXIE. WE HAVE A TEAM IN PLACE HERE. Also, you'll be touched to know that while on the shelter search for Roxie, Darlene and Larry met another Golden, "Harley", at York Shelter. Harley, who's had it pretty rough, is now "home" with them. DARLENE WANTS YOU TO KNOW THAT SHE WILL BE WRITING A BOOK ENTITLED, FINDING ROXIE, AND THAT SHE WILL FIND ROXIE AND THAT ROXIE WILL HAVE A BIG BROTHER!


I WILL HAVE TO INSTRUCT DARLENE REGARDING FINDING FIDO...


YES, WE HAVE A HUMANE TRAP SET.


STONE GATE IS A NEIGHBORHOOD WHERE WE HAD THE FIRST SIGHTING AFTER THE 5,000 PHONE CALLS WERE MADE AND THEN HAD TWO OTHER FAMILIES THERE SAY IT WAS ROXIE.


COLLEEN, Thank you so much for checking Char-Meck daily. Neya, you too!


I'd better run. MANY, MANY THANK YOU'S. 


Veronica


PS Could you respond to any site with the flyer and info if you think it could be Roxie? I'm afraid if I'm not here to see it, we'll miss her!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

The good news is she's still out there, alive! I don't believe in giving up Hope.


----------



## Karen519

*Kimm*

Kimm

what scares me is she has been spotted by a Hwy at Night!
How dangerous


----------



## jlc's mom

I'm glad she is still out there but your right Karen it's scary that she is on a hwy! Wow she will have a brother now. I feel good today that she will be found. I wish I could be there helping. Off to go check shelters.


----------



## jlc's mom

Just emailed two radio station asking for help. We'll see if they will.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Statesville Animal Control located in Iredell County, zip code 28625, has a female Golden Mix listed under LOST DOGS, ID#A117023, NO PICTURE. Info is on PETHARBOR.COM

I emailed the shelter Roxies' info, picutre, and flyer. I also called the shetler, IT IS NOT Roxie. I aksed if the dog had been scanned for a chip, it was but this golden mix is NOT CHIPPED, Roxie is. 

*ROXIE'S Chip Info is-HOME AGAIN #0A111B5768*

The shelter person I spoke with did suggest that someone should come in person to check though.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Roxie*



Merlins mom said:


> **** it, I was hoping for good news.


 
Me too-I keep praying TODAY is the day Roxie is found and reunited with her family.


----------



## jlc's mom

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Statesville Animal Control located in Iredell County, zip code 28625, has a female Golden Mix listed under LOST DOGS, ID#A117023, NO PICTURE. Info is on PETHARBOR.COM
> 
> I emailed the shelter Roxies' info, picutre, and flyer. I also called the shetler, IT IS NOT Roxie. I aksed if the dog had been scanned for a chip, it was but this golden mix is NOT CHIPPED, Roxie is.
> 
> *ROXIE'S Chip Info is-HOME AGAIN #0A111B5768*
> 
> The shelter person I spoke with did suggest that someone should come in person to check though.


Did you email Veronica? I saw this on pet harbor too and was going to email her but I don't want to have two emails sent.


----------



## jlc's mom

Found nothing at the shelters this am. I put her up on Find Fido.


----------



## Karen519

*Jessi Mom*

Jessi Mom

Can you keep checking the shelters every so often?
Can you post the link where you put Roxie on Find Fido?
Thank You!!

Did you see this?
*From Veronica today about Darlene and Larry, Roxie's parents*
*Also, you'll be touched to know that while on the shelter search for Roxie, Darlene and Larry met another Golden, "Harley", at York Shelter. Harley, who's had it pretty rough, is now "home" with them. DARLENE WANTS YOU TO KNOW THAT SHE WILL BE WRITING A BOOK ENTITLED, FINDING ROXIE, AND THAT SHE WILL FIND ROXIE AND THAT ROXIE WILL HAVE A BIG BROTHER!*


----------



## jlc's mom

Karen,

The listing isn't posted yet at find fido. The reference number is 8870. I will post a listing once it's available. I email Veronica with that info. I will continue to search shelters, craigs list, pet harbor and find fido. Yes, I did see Roxie got a new brother. Come home Roxie to me your new brother he needs you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Golden mix in Statesvlle*



jessi mom said:


> Did you email Veronica? I saw this on pet harbor too and was going to email her but I don't want to have two emails sent.


 
I had an email from Veronica this morning asking someone to check the shetler. I called the Statesville shelter and spoke with a staff member. I also sent a picture of Roxie, her information, and a flyer to the Statesville Shelter.


----------



## Karen519

*Update from someone searching*

Just had an update from Neya one of the ladies searching.
Someone saw Roxie this AM at 11:00 and Loyal the Tracking dog is coming back at 5:30 this evening.

PLEASE PRAY SHE IS FOUND!


----------



## jlc's mom

I hope she is caught. There is still nothing at any shelter but will continue to look.


----------



## Karen519

*Update from Veronica on Sat., Nov.14*

*Update from Veronica on Sat., Nov.14*
Here is Veronicas update from yesterday-keep looking at the shelters though in case this isn't Roxie.


ROXIE WAS SEEN RUNNING IN THE DITCH LAST NIGHT AROUND 10:0 P.M. ON 
PARK SCHOOL ROAD ABOUT 1.5 MILES FROM THE HIGH SCHOOL ON THE RIGHT 
SIDE OF THE ROAD. THREE OF US WENT OUT BUT DID NOT FIND HER. THIS 
ROAD IS RIGHT BEHIND THE FIELD SHE WAS IN. NEYA AND JOHN PUT ALL THE 
FLYERS OUT ON THIS ROAD YESTERDAY AFTERNOON!
Veronica


----------



## jlc's mom

Will start checking shelters shortly. Here is her find fido link that you asked for yesterday: http://www.findfido.com/FrameIt.asp?GoTo=Search.html


----------



## Karen519

*Jessi Mom*

Jessi Mom

Thanks for doing that. we will just wait until it posts.
You are wonderful!


----------



## jlc's mom

The link didn't work. You have to type in the critria and then it will come up.


----------



## Karen519

*Jessi*

Jessi Mom

Roxie is on there!!! Just found her!!
Thank you!!

http://www.findfido.com/FrameIt.asp?GoTo=Search.html

Search for Fido


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

FindFido Records for Lost dogs of the breed GOLDEN RETRIEVERnamed ROXIE of Female gender in North Carolina

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




This dog named Roxie is a Female Golden Retriever from North Carolina.
Roxie is a golden retriever mix. She is 11 months old and has long legs. When lost she had on a teal harness with a blue dolphin pattern on it. She has ben lost for 19 days now.
A couple visiting from Florida is missing are missing their rescue Golden, an 11 month old female "Roxie". Roxie pulled out of her collar and took off in the Cane Creek Park area of Waxhaw NC. She is a petite(44 pound) Golden Retriever, very friendly, and was wearing a teal colored harness. The collar with tag was pulled off but She IS MICROCHIPPED. Her owners are devastated and need your help 


Please contact Veronica at 704-843-7982 or send email to:[email protected]
This listing was posted on 2009-11-14 13:12:52


----------



## hoop4321

i am praying you find her!


----------



## jlc's mom

Just checked the shelters, craigs list, pet harbor and find fido and nothing. Seeing all the stray animals is starting to make me ill but I will continue to check thoughout the day. ROXIE COME HOME TODAY!


----------



## Merlins mom

Checking here too. Was hoping to go help look for her today, but it didn't work out.


----------



## FinnTastic

Any updates this evening. I've been looking online as well with no luck.


----------



## Karen519

*No updates*

No updates today except for one I got from Veronica this morning =
They are probably still out looking for her.

ROXIE WAS SEEN RUNNING IN THE DITCH LAST NIGHT AROUND 10:00 P.M. ON 
PARK SCHOOL ROAD ABOUT 1.5 MILES FROM THE HIGH SCHOOL ON THE RIGHT 
SIDE OF THE ROAD. THREE OF US WENT OUT BUT DID NOT FIND HER. THIS 
ROAD IS RIGHT BEHIND THE FIELD SHE WAS IN. NEYA AND JOHN PUT ALL THE 
FLYERS OUT ON THIS ROAD YESTERDAY AFTERNOON!
Veronica

*****YES EVERYONE keep checking the shelters and CraigsList*


----------



## Karen519

*Update*

Update

Update from Last night and today from Veronica:

Karen and Sandy,


I'm going out to the trap. The chicken was taken, the trap door down and NO animal? I need to get there asap with more chicken and a poster, etc. I'm thinking school children let an animal out, maybe fearing something bad would happen to it?


*COULD YOU PLEASE E-MAIL ME AN UPDATE WITH THE LIST OF WHO IS AT **WHAT SHELTER HELPING TO LOOK? * 

Union County Shelter Monroe, NC
Lancaster in Lancaster, SC
and
York County Animal Shelter in York, SC

The tracker was here again yesterday. She thinks within two to three days Roxie will get in the trap. She wants us baiting it well with chicken. I drove Darlene on the areas/sightings until 2:00 in the morning. (I've slept very little since the end of the week.)
Perhaps other rescue groups who are pulling from these three would check for Roxie?)


*PLEASE ALL NC AND SC PEOPLE. IF you know anyone who lives near to these shelters or know someone who works or volunteers there, please email Veronica and tell her you will help look. veronica's email:
[email protected]
Right now Veronica is the only one looking for Roxie out there!!*


----------



## jlc's mom

Her hubby lost his job because of this? How sad! I will check those three shelters.


----------



## Karen519

*No*

No

I should take that out of my msg.
No her hubby lost his job but not cause of this.

Can you google online and try to find some volunteers for Union County Shelter in Monroe, SC and Lancaster Shelter in Lancaster SC and email them Roxie's poster and ask if they could have anyone check the shelter every two days for her and they shoulod contact Veronica


----------



## jlc's mom

Karen519 said:


> No
> 
> I should take that out of my msg.
> No her hubby lost his job but not cause of this.
> 
> Can you google online and try to find some volunteers for Union County Shelter in Monroe, SC and Lancaster Shelter in Lancaster SC and email them Roxie's poster and ask if they could have anyone check the shelter every two days for her and they shoulod contact Veronica


Good I'm glad this is not the case but, sorry he has no job. Dang, about the trap being closed and no animal. Yes, I will try and locate someone from each shelter.


----------



## jlc's mom

Union County Shelter Monroe, NC
Lancaster in Lancaster, SC
and
York County Animal Shelter in York, SC

I called a three shelters and they all have her info and even know her by name. They are keeping an eye out for her.


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope and pray they find/catch Roxie soon. the job loss is just adding more stress and I am sorry for that.
yes - at least they know she is alive and that is a relief.


----------



## Karen519

*Humane trap*

THIS IS the second time that the chicken has been eaten from the Humane Trap and the trap was open. Veronica thinks that maybe Roxie or another animal does get locked in there but perhaps a child or someone who thinks the dog is going to get hurt opens the door and lets them out.

Right now poor Veronica is running back and forth on her own to bait the trap with chicken and trying to find Roxie.

If anyone knows someone in or near Waxhaw please contact Veronica to help her.

I know how hard it is to lose a job-I lost mine on Sept. 16th.


----------



## jlc's mom

That is horrible. I so wish I was there to help! I posted on my doxie forum to see if anyone could help. It's a small forum but you never know.


----------



## jlc's mom

Karen -

Do you know the name of the school so I can call them tomorrow and inform them about the situation? Maybe if I did that they could make an anouncement over the loud speaker to let the children and teachers know to leave the trap alone.


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

UPDATE FROM VERONICA.


Yesterday morning some animal got in the trap, took the chicken and, apparently, got out. Larry found the door closed. I did re-set the trap with chicken. I also nailed a poster (protected in plastic) to the tree. Terry, Larry bought a heavy, long chain; the trap is secured to the tree and locked.


NO SIGHTINGS YESTERDAY.

*JESSI MOM:

VERONICA WOULD KNOW NAME OF SCHOOL. I THINK IT IS PARK RD. SCHOOL?
CAN you call Veronica and ask her. Veronica's no. 704-843-7982*


----------



## jlc's mom

UPDATE FROM VERONICA

Hello Everyone, 


This morning we found a large black cat belonging to a neighbor in the trap. We were resetting it and adding chicken when two high school boys came to tell us they'd gotten off their school bus and were standing in their parking lot looking out toward a cul de sac with homes with wooded lots (a "stone's throw" from the soy bean field and the "tucked in" spot we have the trap. Also the location Loyal was very excited finding scent). They saw (from quite a distance) a "brown" medium-sized dog looking, then tail down went back further in the woods. These woods are right between Crow Rd. and Parkwood School Rd. exactly where the sightings have been. (Yesterday, for anyone I hadn't told, something got in, took the chicken and got out; the door was shut. Dog food and a cookie were in the bowl still. I thought maybe someone let the animal out, but also, it could be the animal (dog) backed out, catching the door, and wasn't trapped. My dog found BM (fresh) 8 feet from the trap.


Lee, my husband, and I have been through the woods there and to the woods behind the Maple Knoll neighborhood (also a sighting and where Roxie is believed to be eating someone's cat food) for several hours. We found nothing!


Terry, we are so grateful to be using your trap; thank you, again!


Tracy, thank you for receiving these e-mails. I know you have a MILLION animals who need you there at the shelter. Knowing you're there looking for Roxie is incredible.


Also, while Lee and I were hiking, we spoke again to neighbors right where Roxie may have been this morning. Another neighbor told this neighbor that Roxie was there (at their house) Sunday but was scared and wouldn't come to them.


HERE'S THE PATTERN WE MAY BE SEEING: Roxie moves at night on Parkwood School Road. Roxie is out early in the mornings between the schools and Maple Knoll. Roxie is out in the yards/fields/houses on Crow Rd. in the afternoons. This would be the circular pattern our tracker, Kare, has described.


Thank you, again, so very much


Veronica


----------



## jlc's mom

I was able to caontact the middle scholl and let them know what was going on and asked if they could put the word out to leave the trap alone. The principle said he would try and figure out how to word it so it would not attact the childred to it. Still trying to reach the high school. Kathy


----------



## jlc's mom

Just talked with the high school and they said if the administrator (sp) said they could do they would make an announcement. Kathy


----------



## jlc's mom

Never mind


----------



## Karen519

*Kathy*

Kathy

Don't let one person's opinion hurt your feelings.
Veronica, Sandy and I all agree that you had the foresight to call the schools.
I apologize for that Lady.

If I backed out everytime someone in rescue said something mean to me I wouldn't be here now.

Please don't let this upset you.


----------



## jlc's mom

Karen519 said:


> Kathy
> 
> Don't let one person's opinion hurt your feelings.
> Veronica, Sandy and I all agree that you had the foresight to call the schools.
> I apologize for that Lady.
> 
> If I backed out everytime someone in rescue said something mean to me I wouldn't be here now.
> 
> Please don't let this upset you.


 I won't. Sorry, I had a monent there.


----------



## FranH

Is there a youth group in the area that could help with an organized search?


----------



## Karen519

*FranH*

FranH

Can you try to google and see if you can find a youth group in Waxhaw NC?

Jessi Mom

Veronica sent you a msg. thanking you!!
Wow!! Many thank you's.


Veronica


----------



## FranH

I was thinking along the lines of a church youth group or school club. They may want to ask some of the locals.


----------



## jlc's mom

Karen-

Where did you learn about the two dogs? Kathy


----------



## jlc's mom

Karen519 said:


> FranH
> 
> Can you try to google and see if you can find a youth group in Waxhaw NC?
> 
> Jessi Mom
> 
> Veronica sent you a msg. thanking you!!
> Wow!! Many thank you's.
> 
> 
> Veronica


The lady also apologized. She didn't mean to offend me.


----------



## Karen519

*Jessi Mom*

Jessi Mom

Sandy, CAROLINA MOM, FOUND the posting about the two dogs on Craigslist for Charlotte in Lost and Found.
We are still waiting to hear back.

http://charlotte.craigslist.org/laf/


----------



## Karen519

*From Veronica*

From Veronica at 4:20 PM Today



MARI (marbocat) is helping me!!!!!!! THANK YOU, Mari! Mari is trying to get someone to help check Union County Shelter and Lancaster!!!


I spoke with the tracker; she feels we're really close. She thinks Roxie may have been the one to get out of the trap and gave me more info on checking the latch, etc. She's very positive. She's still in Raleigh and is headed home tomorrow. No specific time set for her return. Also, she's come multiple times and is non-profit. If anyone would like to donate to help to keep her coming, please let me know!


Thank you,


Veronica


On Nov 17, 2009, at 10:35 AM, Karen M. Van Swearingen wrote:


Veronica: Is your phone number near the trap in case Roxie gets in there an you would need to be called right away!!!
When are the tracker and Loyal coming back to search and did you find anyone else to search with you?

Karen M. Van Swearingen

----- Original Message -----

Hello Everyone,


This morning we found a large black cat belonging to a neighbor in the trap. We were resetting it and adding chicken when two high school boys came to tell us they'd gotten off their school bus and were standing in their parking lot looking out toward a cul de sac with homes with wooded lots (a "stone's throw" from the soy bean field and the "tucked in" spot we have the trap. Also the location Loyal was very excited finding scent). They saw (from quite a distance) a "brown" medium-sized dog looking, then tail down went back further in the woods. These woods are right between Crow Rd. and Parkwood School Rd. exactly where the sightings have been. (Yesterday, for anyone I hadn't told, something got in, took the chicken and got out; the door was shut. Dog food and a cookie were in the bowl still. I thought maybe someone let the animal out, but also, it could be the animal (dog) backed out, catching the door, and wasn't trapped. My dog found BM (fresh) 8 feet from the trap.


Lee, my husband, and I have been through the woods there and to the woods behind the Maple Knoll neighborhood (also a sighting and where Roxie is believed to be eating someone's cat food) for several hours. We found nothing!


Terry, we are so grateful to be using your trap; thank you, again!


Tracy, thank you for receiving these e-mails. I know you have a MILLION animals who need you there at the shelter. Knowing you're there looking for Roxie is incredible.


Also, while Lee and I were hiking, we spoke again to neighbors right where Roxie may have been this morning. Another neighbor told this neighbor that Roxie was there (at their house) Sunday but was scared and wouldn't come to them.


*HERE'S THE PATTERN WE MAY BE SEEING: Roxie moves at night on Parkwood School Road. Roxie is out early in the mornings between the schools and Maple Knoll. Roxie is out in the yards/fields/houses on Crow Rd. in the afternoons. This would be the circular pattern our tracker, Kare, has described.*
Thank you, again, so very much


Veronica



Yesterday morning some animal got in the trap, took the chicken and, apparently, got out. Larry found the door closed. I did re-set the trap with chicken. I also nailed a poster (protected in plastic) to the tree. Terry, Larry bought a heavy, long chain; the trap is secured to the tree and locked.


NO SIGHTINGS YESTERDAY.


I did go online and I thought I registered from ALL the shelters in our area (28173) to receive e-mails. I'm receiving daily, however, only an e-mail from York County? I don't understand it?


Is someone checking daily or could someone re-register her for me?


Thank you,


Veronica

On Nov 16, 2009, at 7:10 PM, [email protected] wrote:


has this dog been reported through PetHarbor which goes directly to the shelters for lost or stolen animals (dogs and cats) www.petharbor.com ; you can attach his pic too

Just attach to all the shelters in the area.....

Mari


----------



## jlc's mom

I sure hope tonight is the night. I won't be around much tomorrow because I have to work. I still will check in and hopefully be able to check the shelters from time to time.


----------



## Karen519

*Jessi Mom*

Jessi Mom

I know I looked at that dog SEVERAL times, but sure it's not her.
Roxie is only 11 months old. I can see them being off by a year, for instance if they say 2 years old.

Veronica said she talked to the Tracker yesterday and she thinks that we are close to finding Roxie. I PRAY she is right!!
I know the Tracker returns today-she was in Raleigh. I really hope she and Loyal will track Roxie again.

Thank you Noey, Jessi Mom, Finntastic, FranH, Augustus McRae's Mom, Carolina Mom, Merlins Mom, Fostermom and all of you who aren't giving up on Roxie!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

I was so hoping they had found Roxie. How absolutely exhausting and heartbreaking for her owners.


----------



## mylissyk

I keep hoping to hear they have found her.


----------



## Karen519

*Please pray as hard as you can*

PLEASE PRAY AS HARD AS YOU CAN!!!


TO ALL:



VERONICA is going where there was a sighting of Roxie this AM. Woman just called now and said she has been following Roxie on Craigslist so Sandy can you update Craigslist.


Roxie was spotted on Parkwood School Road farther away from High School almost where it intersects Old Waxhaw Monroe Road.


Please pray.

Karen M. Van Swearingen

----- Original Message -----


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Ads on Craigslist*



Karen519 said:


> PLEASE PRAY AS HARD AS YOU CAN!!!
> 
> 
> TO ALL:
> 
> 
> 
> VERONICA is going where there was a sighting of Roxie this AM. Woman just called now and said she has been following Roxie on Craigslist so Sandy can you update Craigslist.
> 
> 
> Roxie was spotted on Parkwood School Road farther away from High School almost where it intersects Old Waxhaw Monroe Road.
> 
> 
> Please pray.
> 
> Karen M. Van Swearingen
> 
> ----- Original Message -----


 
Ads were updated today with info in the Pet and Lost/Found sections for NC and SC


----------



## jlc's mom

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Ads were updated today with info in the Pet and Lost/Found sections for NC and SC


 Thank you Thank you THank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*No Word*

No word yet!

Either Veronica is still out looking for Roxie, or it was a false alarm and I have to go out tonight.

Will let everyone know if I hear as soon as I can.


----------



## jlc's mom

I sure hope it wasn't a false alarm. Poor Veronica she has to be sooo worn out.


----------



## jlc's mom

Update Karen I hope you don't mind -

Hello Everyone,

Today, as you know, we had a sighting. The lady saw a "Golden mix" 
standing, just looking in the road. She said the dog was "smaller 
than a Lab" and "her snout was thinner". These and other details she 
shared made this sighting viable to me. Mari and Terry were right 
out there driving, searching and checking the traps! Thank you so 
much!!

According to the trapper, a dog travels about 10 miles a day in 
circular patterns. This sighting was 3.5 miles from the high 
school. It seems so far, but I'm learning to think differently about 
it.

I left a flyer for a nearby turkey farmer and then went to the home 
she stood nearest to, according to the sighting. There in the 
pasture I spoke with three hispanic men who told me NO dog like that 
lived/ran around that area. I went to another house not far from 
there and the owner, a young mother, told me the same thing. Then I 
went to Thunder Bay Riding Academy, also nearby, and the owner 
explained how there had been a problem there with dogs, but that it 
was taken care of and those living in that area had an agreement and 
the dogs were contained. This owner rides her bike to Cane Creek 
Park and knows about Roxie. Again, this makes me more certain that a 
dog like Roxie does not regularly run in that area. We're going to 
canvas with flyers there more. Neya, I believe Kerry is going to 
call you to find out where on Parkwood School Rd. you stopped putting 
flyers!

... Then, around 1:30 a lady called to tell me she had Roxie. Lee 
and I jumped in the car and drove south of the camp into Unity, SC, 
about 10 minutes south of the park. There we met a female lab, 
yellow lab. Darlene and I had met this dog on a previous sighting. 
I WAS SO SADDENED TO KNOW THAT AFTER SHARING MY HEARTFELT FEELINGS, 
ASKING THE PEOPLE TO NOT JUST LET THE DOG GO, HAVING THEIR PROMISE TO 
TAKE HER TO FAULKNER TO HAVE HER SCANNED, ETC. THAT SHE TURNED UP 
AGAIN NEEDING HELP, LOST. ... THE STORY CONTINUES, BUT I'LL SAY 
THAT THE COUPLE THAT HAS HER NOW IS COMMITTED TO LOOKING FIRST FOR 
HER HOME AND KEEPING HER SAFE. I'LL CALL TO CHECK ON HER TOMORROW. 
LEE AND I DID TAKE HER TO FAULKNER IMMEDIATELY. SHE HAS NO MICRO 
CHIP; SHE IS SPAYED AND SHE'S ABOUT 1 YEAR OLD.

Barbara, I have spoken to Susan Howie and Pat Shannon (AAL). They're 
both on the look-out. In fact, Susan called Pat who the other day to 
say a Golden was standing in the last cul de sac on Maple Knoll. 
Colleen, thank you for checking Char-Meck!

Thank you all so much for staying online, for all the posting and e- 
mailing and checking of shelters, etc. I AM VERY, VERY GRATEFUL.

At 8:30 tonight there was nothing in either traps. This morning we 
had a cat, a nice kitty belonging to the owner of the property the 
traps are now on.

Veronica


----------



## jlc's mom

Please Please Please If anyone can continue to check shelter please do and give us an update. I'm unable to check that often in the next two day because of work.


*PLEASE HELP US FIND ROXIE!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I will say that I once placed a dog with someone who left a screened window open and he jumped through it. He was semi-feral, and after a couple of weeks, we were sadly pretty sure it was a lost cause. You can imagine my surprise a month later when at 8 AM I got a call from Busch Gardens (a theme park and zoo) saying they had my dog. Say what?? All my dogs are right here, in the bed with me. What are you talking a bout? To which the guy says, "Yes, a dog with your phone number on his collar is in our kennel. Our wild animal handlers had to corner and trap him. He's been in the parking lot for a few days, and AC couldn't catch him." I asked what breed and when I realized it was HIM I about passed out! He had traveled some twenty or more miles, and he'd crossed many six lane highways.

I share this story to say that you just never know what miracles can happen.


----------



## Noey

did her owners leave?

I think perhaps you need something of hers to place in the trap like a blanket or toy...something with a family scent on it. 

She is lost and probably trying to locate her family scent I would think.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I think they hadn't even had her long. This is so sad. 

I think that's a good idea, too. Does she have a crate that was/is hers? I would place it there with some bedding the owners have laid on that does not have any dog hair on it. Then I would check and see if she went in there to sleep by looking for dog hair.


----------



## jlc's mom

Karen any word???


----------



## Karen519

*Update from veronica*

Hello!

We've worked with the traps a couple hours this afternoon. One of 
the traps let an animal out because it didn't close. The other trap 
wasn't closing when we were testing it. Lee, my husband, and Brian, 
the property owner, worked very hard to make them work.

I had another sighting today. It was on McNeely Road, further away 
from the sightings. I did drive there and I did see the dog. It was 
a female lab mix who did resemble Roxie, but was definitely not a 
GOLDEN MIX.

Otherwise, no sightings.

The lab we found last night is being cared for and ads have been 
placed in the paper.

Veronica


----------



## jlc's mom

Hopefully now that the traps are fix will get her!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Not much*

Not much of an update today yet.

From Veronica:

I found a possum, a young one, in one of the traps this morning. Otherwise, all is quiet!


----------



## jlc's mom

I havn't found any dogs today that might fit her desrciption. I did find this and emailed it to Veronica http://charlotte.craigslist.org/laf/1474231736.html It's Ohio Pet Detective offering Lost Pet Searches with K9s (NC/OH) 

Karen - if you talk to her wil you see if she got this email??? I'm not she she will want to use it but I wanted her to have that option. 

Still praying and not giving up hope


----------



## Karen519

*Jessi Mom*

Jessi Mom

Thanks!! I don't talk to Veronica much at all, but email her.

So glad you sent to her just in case the Shopes (Darlene and Larry) who our Roxie's parents, want to use it.

I know they're been using a tracker and a GSD tracking dog, named Loyal for quite awhile now.

Thank you for all you are doing -Keep looking for Roxie. We all need to keep looking for her.


----------



## jlc's mom

I will keep looking. RIght now I want to buy a plane ticket and go out there and help find her. But that not possible.


----------



## Bender

Keeping fingers crossed... 

I know of a dog here who was lost for about 6 months or more, there were sightings but never anything positive, even through the winter. The dog looked like a coyote to boot so that didn't help, however the owner kept following up on leads and putting out flyers and one day, sure enough there was a couple who had started feeding the dog but never got too close, owner drove up, dog ran over and hopped in her truck like nothing had happened...

Lana


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

New update on Roxie-

ALSO, TO UPDATE EVERYONE, DARLENE SPENT ABOUT 3 HOURS YESTERDAY POURING OVER THE MAP, ALL THE LOCATIONS OF THE SIGHTINGS. SHE CAN SEE REPEATEDLY THAT ROXIE FOLLOWS THE POWER LINES, SOMETHING THE TRACKER TOLD US FROM THE BEGINNING. WE'VE BEEN UNSUCCESSFUL IN GETTING THE TRACKER TO RESPOND TO TWO PHONE MESSAGES. DARLENE HAS ASKED, "WHAT WILL IT TAKE TO BRING YOU BACK?" STILL, AS OF LAST NIGHT, NO REPLLY. NEYA MAY BE CONTACTING HER AS WELL. I GAVE DARLENE THE CONTACT INFO/WEB SITE OF THE OHIO TRACKER WHO WILL COME TO NC. SHE IS GOING TO CONTACT THIS TRACKER; WE HOPE TO BOTH TALK TO THE TRACKER. I'LL LET YOU KNOW WHAT WE FIND OUT.


DARLENE HAS CALLED THE BELK FAMILY, ASKING THEM TO BE PARTICULARLY AWARE OF THEIR YARD, ETC. SINCE IT SEEMS THAT ROXIE IS SPOTTED IN THE YARDS OFF OF CROW RD. ON SATURDAYS. ALSO, I'M GOING TO GO BACK TO THE CAMP GROUNDS AGAIN TODAY: IF ROXIE IS MAKING HER WAY BACK, THEN SHE'LL HAVE HER CRATE AND BLANKET, ETC. THERE WAITING ON THE DECK OF THE TRAILER. ALSO, SAM, THE CAMP DOG, IS STILL THERE. I HAVE BEEN TAKING FOOD TO HIM. I WOULD HOPE, IF ROXIE MAKES HER WAY BACK, THAT SHE'LL HANG OUT THERE WITH SAM!


----------



## Karen519

*No more news*

No More News other than what Sandy posted above.
Thanks, Sandy!


----------



## kathi127

I just saw this thread tonight and my heart is breaking for this family. I know how it feels to lose a dog. Like someone else said, I wish I could just jump in my car and drive down there and help look for her! I know a number of you are checking shelters, CraigsList, etc. but if there is anything else I can do from here in MD I would be happy to help! I will be praying hard that Roxie is found soon so she can go home with her family.


----------



## jlc's mom

kathi127 said:


> I just saw this thread tonight and my heart is breaking for this family. I know how it feels to lose a dog. Like someone else said, I wish I could just jump in my car and drive down there and help look for her! I know a number of you are checking shelters, CraigsList, etc. but if there is anything else I can do from here in MD I would be happy to help! I will be praying hard that Roxie is found soon so she can go home with her family.


You can help us check shelter, criagslist, petharbor and find fido etc.... We can never have to many people looking. I was looking online today and didn't find anything yet another person did. So dogs can be missed by one and found by another. Thanks Kathy


----------



## Karen519

*Latest update from Veronica*

latest update from Veronica

Tracker is coming back today. Please PRAY HARD!!

Hi Sandy!


Thank you!


I'm hoping to be at the camp site and find her with Sam. We stayed pretty late last night and I know she wasn't there then.


The shepherd is owned; I checked on that first thing! Allowed to run, but owned. I'll continue to keep my eye out, though.


Veronica


On Nov 22, 2009, at 6:45 AM, Sandy Brinton wrote:


I put ads up on Craigslist a few minutes ago with the new locations where Roxie has been seen.

I'm glad to hear you got a person to help from the ads too.

Maybe Sam will bring Roxie back to the camp or to the Rangers house with him. Some very positive news about the sightings and greatest news to hear is she's still alive!

Did you find the owners of the shepherd? I have some contacts for GSD rescues if you need it if the Shepherd isn't claimed.

Sandy

Yes, absolutely! This was one of the FIRST places the Shope's went. It's like the place to go for gas coming and going from the day and evening entrances from the camp, unless you go toward Unity, SC leaving the camp. Thank you, Sandy, for the daily postings on Craig's List. A local lady named "Carol" called yesterday to offer to help. She can help for 2 hours or so at a time. KERRY, HER NUMBER IS 704 764 5705: H AND 908 619 1064: C (use home number first); I was hoping she could help with flyers when you're ready! MARI, I didn't get to know Carol well, but maybe she could be a volunteer to drive to the shelter? Would you mind calling her?


This morning we found a large, beautiful German Shepard in Terry's trap! We've had troubles with the rod and some animal was getting in and out, taking the chicken, without the trap closing. Yesterday Lee (my husband) and his friend put a new rod, a heavier gauge, in and now, of course, it's working beautifully we know!!!


THE TRACKER IS COMING THIS MORNING.


Veronica


On Nov 22, 2009, at 5:30 AM, Sandy Brinton wrote:


Veronica,

Do you have a flyer of Roxie at this BP station? I'll update Craigslist with the new sighting info.
----- Original Message -----


Finally, we got ahold of the tracker. She's coming tomorrow A.M. Darlene talked with another tracker; I was out so I don't have many details...


ROXIE WAS SIGHTED AT THE B.P. at Hwy 200 and South Providence at 11:00 A.M.. THAT WOULD MEAN SHE MAY BE HEADED BACK TO THE CAMP. Kerry, Maria (my daughter) and I spent a couple hours there tonight. We gave flyers to all the new campers. We met some campers there who said they saw Sam, the "camp dog" that Roxie ran off with, at the BP station at 3:00 and then saw him back at the camp at 4:30. (It's about 4 miles.) DOES THIS MEAN ROXIE AND SAM WERE TOGETHER...?


Also, at the store, Lynn, who works there, said Jeff Wilson of Air Resource saw the dog in the fields and said, "Nobody will ever catch that dog." I remembered him, Jeff, and called Darlene to get his number; he had called her trying to help some time ago. Darlene had his number. I called and it was his friend JOSH WHO SAID ROXY WAS ON MARY ELIZABETH RD. NEAR THE CHURCH AND CEMETARY IN THE FIELDS WITH TWO OTHER DOGS. HE SAID THAT JOSH SAID SHE WOULD NOT COME TO HIM, THAT SHE WAS WEARING A BLUE HARNESS. YES, HE SAID WEARING A BLUE HARNESS.


ALSO, AT THE CAMP TONIGHT, WE SAW THE RANGER WHO WORKS WEEKENDS. HIS NAME IS FRANK. HE TOLD US THAT SAM, THE CAMP DOG, HAS ACTUALLY BEEN AT HIS HOME OFF NEWTOWN RD. NEAR STONEGATE (REMEMBER THOSE SIGHTINGS). FRANK SAID IT WAS AN 18 MILE DRIVE. THIS (NEARLY FERAL) DOG HAS A RELATIONSHIP WITH FRANK; HE RAN TO MEET HIM EVEN WHEN I WAS FEEDING HIM CHICKEN; WE THINK SAM HAS FOLLOWED FRANK HOME. SO, COULD SAM HAVE TAKEN ROXIE FAR AWAY? REMEMBER, SAM RETURNED THE NEXT DAY; ROXIE DID NOT.


Well, I will update tomorrow again. Please keep praying! 


Veronica


On Nov 21, 2009, at 3:43 PM, K COULTER wrote:


I've been looking online and haven't found anything today. Were you able to contact the trackers? What about the dog in the road? Thanks Kathy


Good Morning!


Please see the forwarded message below in blue that I received this morning: Is this the person who saw the dog in the street almost getting hit who wrote, "spotted a teenager type young Medium sized Dark Red Golden Retriever type Pup on Robbins Road a few minutes ago..around 7:30 am this morning. It is running in the road so hurry and go get your dog before it is hit. I saw someone swerve and realized it was a close one and it is such a beautiful dog I wouldn't want to see it hurt. Even if it was ugly I wouldn't want it to get hit! It is at the top of Robbins Road almost near Kernersville Road and across the street from the church on the corner. Looks like a happy go lucky playful dog that was happy to be running!!! Let us know if you got it..we will worry till then! "


THIS WAS IN WINSTON SALEM. DARLENE WILL BE CALLING THOSE AREA SHELTERS TODAY. SHE HAS A FRIEND WHO LIVES IN THE AREA WHO CAN HELP. ANYONE ELSE WHO KNOWS THIS AREA?
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
ALSO, TO UPDATE EVERYONE, DARLENE SPENT ABOUT 3 HOURS YESTERDAY POURING OVER THE MAP, ALL THE LOCATIONS OF THE SIGHTINGS. SHE CAN SEE REPEATEDLY THAT ROXIE FOLLOWS THE POWER LINES, SOMETHING THE TRACKER TOLD US FROM THE BEGINNING. WE'VE BEEN UNSUCCESSFUL IN GETTING THE TRACKER TO RESPOND TO TWO PHONE MESSAGES. DARLENE HAS ASKED, "WHAT WILL IT TAKE TO BRING YOU BACK?" STILL, AS OF LAST NIGHT, NO REPLLY. NEYA MAY BE CONTACTING HER AS WELL. I GAVE DARLENE THE CONTACT INFO/WEB SITE OF THE OHIO TRACKER WHO WILL COME TO NC. SHE IS GOING TO CONTACT THIS TRACKER; WE HOPE TO BOTH TALK TO THE TRACKER. I'LL LET YOU KNOW WHAT WE FIND OUT.


DARLENE HAS CALLED THE BELK FAMILY, ASKING THEM TO BE PARTICULARLY AWARE OF THEIR YARD, ETC. SINCE IT SEEMS THAT ROXIE IS SPOTTED IN THE YARDS OFF OF CROW RD. ON SATURDAYS. ALSO, I'M GOING TO GO BACK TO THE CAMP GROUNDS AGAIN TODAY: IF ROXIE IS MAKING HER WAY BACK, THEN SHE'LL HAVE HER CRATE AND BLANKET, ETC. THERE WAITING ON THE DECK OF THE TRAILER. ALSO, SAM, THE CAMP DOG, IS STILL THERE. I HAVE BEEN TAKING FOOD TO HIM. I WOULD HOPE, IF ROXIE MAKES HER WAY BACK, THAT SHE'LL HANG OUT THERE WITH SAM!


Also, there is a "female, tan and white lab mix, ID #A035717" at YORK I'm asking DARLENE to call on just in case. 


The cc is to Kerry Studer. KERRY HAS BEEN HELPING DARLENE FOR MANY, MANY DAYS. SHE IS CANVASSING WITH FLYERS TIRELESSLY. SHE AND A NEW VOLUNTEER, CHRISTIE, CANVASSED THE ENTIRE AREA OF THE LAST SIGHTING IMMEDIATELY AFTER THE SIGHTING. KERRY HAS ALSO BEEN DRIVING NIGHTS TO THE AREA OF THE SIGHTINGS. I WANTED KERRY TO JOIN US ONLINE AND I WANTED TO SAY "THANK YOU" FROM ALL OF US TO HER!


COLLEEN, I WANT TO THANK YOU AGAIN FOR CHECKING CHAR-MECK. IT SEEMS LIKE IT'S THE OTHER END OF THE WORLD FROM HERE AND KNOWING YOU'RE THERE PHYSICALLY CHECKING, IS SO REASSURING. TODAY THE PICTURE ON THE BULLETIN BOARD INSIDE THE SHELTER WILL EXPIRE. WOULD YOU RE-REGISTER ROXIE SO THAT THE PICTURE CAN REMAIN ON THE BULLETIN BOARD? THANK YOU SO MUCH!! AND NEYA, THANK YOU FOR CHECKING THE NEW DOGS COMING IN ONLINE. THANK YOU FOR THINKING OF ROXIE IN THE MIDST OF COURT, ETC.


I need to check the traps now, but will be back to give you all an update later. I KEEP SAYING THANK YOU, BUT I REALLY MEAN IT! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Veronica


----------



## jlc's mom

Karen or Sandy have you heard anything? I haven't.


----------



## Karen519

*Jessi Mom*

Jessi MOM

No we haven't heard anything. I'm sure we'll all here something from Veronica
tomorrow.

Pray for little Roxie. I pray we find her soon!!

Thanks for continuing to look!!


----------



## Noey

Still searching the net . . . are we still getting sightings?


----------



## Karen519

*to all*

To All

Here is Veronica's latest update dated this morning. 
Think there have been sightings:

Good Morning,

The tracker came yesterday. She confirmed the sighting behind the 
B.P. Station at Providence and 200. She found tracks and bowel 
movement. Loyal found scent and the tracker said that the scent was 
within 24 hours old. Also, she found scent behind the cemetery in 
the woods. She said, "This dog makes tracks." I believe she stopped 
earlier than she'd hoped because of the rain. The tracker will be in 
Raleigh today and tomorrow. She is meeting the producer and they're 
shooting the pilot....

At the store, the tracker talked with an employee who said Roxie had 
been hit by a car and killed. It was frightening and I won't go into 
the details, but we tracked down the original source of the 
information and the dog that was hit and killed near that location 
was a male dog. Also, it was 10-13 weeks ago and could NOT have been 
Roxie. I spoke with the man who disposed of the body and he assured 
me it was not Roxie. So, if you hear a story that says, "Someone 
called the owner and he didn't come look..." please correct this and 
know this was not Roxie. ... With great relief and resolve, our day 
continued.

... Later a man that we had spoken with earlier called Darlene to say 
he had Roxie, had found her. She called me and I drove toward his 
location. He was having dinner with his mother, had left the dog in 
the car... I was desperate to get to him. Long story short, it took 
hours before I finally was able to see the dog. IT WAS A PUREBRED 
CHOW. Kerry met me and knew the owner of the dog because she lives 
in the area. Together we returned the dog, "Little Bit". It was 
pouring rain.

I checked the traps with Diane, the owner of the property, after all 
of the above and they were empty last night.

THEN DARLENE RECEIVED A LATE CALL. ANOTHER SIGHTING. This she feels 
is one of two most credible sightings she's received. This man heard 
about Roxie, knew about her being missing due to the flyers, but also 
was at church (Mary Elizabeth Baptist by the cemetery) and the pastor 
made an announcement yesterday. He and friends searched 40 minutes 
in the rain and she had "disappeared". The location of the sighting 
was HWY 200 and Nesbitt, near the other sightings. I WILL FOLLOW UP 
IN DETAIL TODAY.

Veronica


----------



## jlc's mom

Found a dog at Augusta Animal Services. Can someone check. I'm at work and can't call Kathy


----------



## Karen519

*Kathy*

Kathy

Where is Augusta?
Do you have a Petfinder Link?


----------



## jlc's mom

Karen- Just emailed you.


----------



## jlc's mom

Here the dogs info:

This DOG - ID#A100049

.

I am a female, brown Golden Retriever mix.

My age is unknown.

I have been at the shelter since Nov 23, 2009.

This information is less than 1 hour old.Back​For more information about this animal, call:
Augusta Animal Services at (706) 790-6836
Ask for information about animal ID number A100049


----------



## Karen519

*Kathy*

Kathy

I can't find the listing on Petharbor.

Is this a dog you think is Roxie or a lab that Veronica went to see and said it is not Roxie.

I need a link to where you saw it on Petharbor?
Can't find.


----------



## jlc's mom

Karen - this might be Roxie. I know it says she is brown but we also had a golden the other day listed a boxer. It just gives me this link http://www.petharbor.com/ Not sure where to start with the other dog she has found.


----------



## Karen519

*Kathy*

When I click on your Petharbor link it's not bringing me to the dog.
Can you right click on this posting and choose copy and then paste it into an email to send me.

Do you know this Augusta Animal Services is in Georgia?


----------



## Karen519

*Kahy*

Kathy

Sorry, i just could not find this dog.

Do you have Darlene (Roxie's Mom's email)
here it is: dac

Try sending to her and see if she thinks this dog is Roxie.

[email protected]


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I am looking to see if I can find it


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I found it, but there is no photo for this or the only other two in that area

Click on the picture for detailed information
Picture Name Gender Main Color Breed Age Brought to the Shelter Located At 
A100049 Female Brown Golden Retriever mix Age Unknown 11/23/2009 Augusta Animal Services 
A117023 Female Gold Golden Retriever mix Age Unknown 11/03/2009 Iredell County Animal Services and Control Department 
A136099 Female Black Newfoundland and Golden Retriever 2 years 11/19/2009 Catawba County Animal Care & Conrol


----------



## jlc's mom

Yep. thats it. This is her info:

I am a female, brown Golden Retriever mix.

My age is unknown.

I have been at the shelter since Nov 23, 2009.

This information is less than 1 hour old. 
For more information about this animal, call:
Augusta Animal Services at (706) 790-6836
Ask for information about animal ID number A100049


----------



## jlc's mom

I just email Darlene the info.


----------



## Karen519

*Thanks*

Jenna thanks for finding the links!

Kathy: Did you email Darlene all of the links or just the one.
If you will email Darlene all the links and cc: Veronica, Sandy, yourself and I on the message.


----------



## jlc's mom

Karen I just email the one link. When I wake up more (6:20 am here) I will email the rest. I know we already checked on one and it wasn't her.


----------



## Karen519

*Kathy*

Kathy

Thanks so VERY MUCH!

The only update I got from Veronica is that her Mom wasn't feeling well today so she is with her mom.

We should email her, but address to Darlene and all of us like we always do!
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519

*Quick update from veronica*

QUICK UPDATE FROM VERONICA

Hi, this is a quickie because I'm heading to the shelter, Union County.

First, man who heads shelter is PERSONAL friend of Diane, the 
property owner who has our traps. She's called Pat and he confirmed 
the Golden at the shelter is NOT Roxie! I'll be taking them a 
Thanksgiving cake now and double checking!

ALSO, KIM, I WENT TO THE WOMAN'S HOUSE WITH THE FOUND LAB MIX. THERE 
IS NO ANSWER. I WAITED A LONG TIME. NO BARKING FROM WITHIN. I WILL 
GO THERE AGAIN. HER PHONE NUMBER SHOULD BE RECONNECTED TOMORROW. I 
AM A PHOTOGRAPHER SO I CAN EASILY TAKE A NICE PORTRAIT, ETC. AND SEND 
TO YOU.

I WILL BE BACK IN TOUCH. I WILL FOLLOW UP ON THIS DOG.

After the shelter, I'll be at the campsite and then to the traps with 
more supply of chicken for Diane, the owner.

MANY THANKS,

Veronica


----------



## coppers-mom

Poor little Roxie and poor Veronica. I cannot believe she is evading capture for this long!


----------



## jlc's mom

I know it makes me so sad. And poor Veronica has to be soooooooooo Tired!


----------



## Karen519

*Roxie and Veronica*

my heart breaks for Roxie and Veronica. Veronica and her Hubby must be exhausted.

Darlene, Roxie's Mom, put Roxie's Lost back on FidoFinder, but doesn't know how to attach the picture.
http://www.fidofinder.com/dog.php?id=186485

I don't either!!

SENT her these instructions:

. "How do I add an image / phone number / reward amount to my listing?"
To add an image, phone number, or reward amount to your listing sign in and view your dog's edit profile page. Click the "Upgrade Listing" link. Follow the instructions from there.


----------



## Karen519

*Update from Veronica AT 1:09 AM This Morning!*

Update from Veronica at 1:09 A.M. This Morning!


Dear Friends,

There was fresh bowel movement by the traps tonight. Otherwise, no 
sightings, nothing in the traps.

The tracker is coming tomorrow. She has been successful with the 
producer and they're moving forward to create a show (on Animal 
Planet or National Geographic).

I took a Thanksgiving cake from Darlene and Larry to the Union County 
Shelter and visited the dogs available for adoption! No Roxie!

The camp site is quiet, no campers. I fed Sam, the camp dog. 
Roxie's crate is dry and her bedding is in her crate. The door of 
the deck remains open. No Roxie yet.

Neither Darlene nor I know where the tracker should begin?

It's a little after 11:00 and I'm headed back to my mom's for the 
night. She's doing better! I won't be online early in the morning 
and may be meeting the tracker sometime; she's supposed to call me to 
tell me when she's coming. I WILL UPDATE!

Thank you for everything. Please send ideas or thoughts for 
tomorrow's direction.

Again, thank you

Veronica


----------



## jlc's mom

Come home today Roxie for your approx. first birthday! Happy b-day sweet Roxie!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Roxie*

Roxie

Happy Birthday little Roxie.

PLEASE COME HOME!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

So heartbreaking


----------



## Karen519

*Small Update from Veronica*

*Small Update from Veronica

Veronica has managed to find and save three other dogs in her search for Roxie:*
HELLO!


The 42-pound lab mix, female, has a home and is safely there! Her name is "Sugar"; she is 3 years old and is NOT pregnant. She was spayed one year ago.


Thank you, Kim, Karen, and Sandy for standing by to help her. Thank you, Kerry, for all you did to help have her scanned, etc!


We found only a black cat in one of the traps. Otherwise, they are re-set and filled with good, new chicken!!


THE TRACKER IS NOT FEELING WELL, AS DARLENE MAY HAVE SHARED, AND IS NOT COMING UNTIL FRIDAY.


Karen, when I see Sam he's at the campgrounds. He was sleeping in leaves nearby Darlene and Larry's trailer and happy to be fed last night. I don't know how often he's travelled as far as Frank's house... Maybe Darlene and Larry would like to contact Frank and map out that circle? He works on week-ends only, is a very sweet older gentleman. He has a very kind heart!


THANK YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Veronica


----------



## momtoMax

I hope for the good she is doing, she gets a happy ending and gets her dog back too. Continually checking this thread and wishing her the best.


----------



## Karen519

*Roxie*

Please everyone keep Roxie and her family and the people that are so desperately trying to find her in your prayers.

We are very grateful for all of you who have been helping us!!

The Tracker is coming back tomorrow.

Roxie: Please come home, little girl!!!!


----------



## BeauShel

Prayers that Roxie will come back to the campground and be reunited with her family.


----------



## kathi127

Am praying fervently that Roxie is reunited with her family very soon. I cannot imagine the frustration they are feeling. Veronica has got to be very tired, what a wonderful lady for giving of herself so unselfishly to look for her.


----------



## Karen519

*Keep Praying*

I really think PRAYERS are what Roxie Needs!
Today is a month she was lost!!

Veronica said yesterday or Wed., that the TRACKER was coming back today.

Please Dear God, let Roxie be found SAFE AND SOUND.


----------



## Karen519

*Latest Update*

GOOD MORNING!!!


*It's Sunday, almost 9:30 A.M. I've missed you all but have heard through Darlene "the news" online!*
FIRST MY UPDATE FROM THE TRACKER: Kare really believes we're close to getting Roxie. I was with her again last night. Larry too. He, as you know, is back from Florida!!! Kare believes Roxie was the dog in the crate that backed out originally. She has "layered scents" of her at the house where we now have Terri's trap. (The other trap remains in the woods off the Parkwood School location.) Eight times two bowls of cat food and one bowl of water have been completely eaten/drunk. The owner of the property is working with two stray cats and is feeding them on her porch. She is a knowledgeable animal person, has cats of her own who are wonderfully cared for and live indoors. She is also knowledgeable of the dogs in the neighborhood and has shared with great detail why she believes this might be Roxie. Originally, there was a sighting of a "Golden" standing in the cul de sac behind this woman's house. I made it to the sighting within 10 minutes and found no dog. I drove by this woman's house and stopped to talk with her. This is when she shared how minutes before food and water had been taken. She explained that this had happened four times. Now, since then, as I shared, it has happened eight times.


Kare has also found scent and a water source on Mary Elizabeth Church Road. She has directed Larry when to be there (repeated patterns of the times of the sightings). Kare believes Roxie is definitely "out there". That she is "making tracks". That her pattern is not quite circular because she follows the power lines, but that we do HAVE the pattern. She wants Roxie to get comfortable with going in the trap at the new location. She "has a very good feeling" as of yesterday when we placed the trap.


*DRIVING BETWEEN THE TWO LOCATIONS, IT'S APPROXIMATELY 5 MILES. IT WOULD MEAN ROXIE CROSSES HWY 200 AT SOME POINT.*

Other News: We had a false sighting last night. A dog VERY MUCH looking like Roxie. This dog does not go to the area of the traps/other sightings; we're confident of that!


WITH REGARD TO THE GOLDEN AT GASTON: I SPOKE WITH BARBARA/HSUC. BARBARA HAS COPIED ME AN E-MAIL SHE SENT TO A CONTACT THAT COULD HELP US PULL THE DOG FROM THAT SHELTER. I HAVE NO REPLY AS OF YET. MARI, I ALSO SPOKE TO PAT SHANNON AND SHE DIRECTED ME TO SPEAK WITH YOU ABOUT PULLING HER THROUGH AAL. I WILL GO TO THE SHELTER AND PULL THE DOG IF I CAN BE AUTHORIZED TO DO SO AND IF THERE IS A PLAN IN PLACE TO FACILITATE THIS DOG'S CARE. I haven't read all of the e-mails I've missed and you all may be way ahead of me with regard to this dog....


Many thanks again,


Veronica


----------



## Karen519

*Today at 3*

Veronica got a call today at 3:00 that there was a sighting of Roxie and a brown dog at a school not far away.

Veronica went right away and was going back tonight.

I pray we catch these two-it's going to get COLD out soon.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

any news??


----------



## Karen519

*Nothing*

No update yet, no news.


----------



## jlc's mom

Update from Veronica:

Hi,

So sorry I'm so late writing.

Hollywood is interested in Roxie! Her story: The Golden lost in the 
soy bean fields whose owners go against all odds to find her, and yet 
find themselves suffering now too....

Next step: Kare tracking latest sightings and trap being tripped, 
etc. Probably Monday. FOCUS IN ON WHERE TO LOOK.

Then appeal for volunteers (many, many) to "make something 
happen" (Kare's words)! Together, we meet, go over safety rules, 
split into two's with cell phones, search and canvas.

Then two crews come here to shoot WHEN we have her located.

OUR NEEDS:

Free Flyers printed/we're checking into this.

VOUNTEERS TO COME. Keri said there is a volunteer list online? IS 
THIS TRUE? People who may help?

I'm going to get a bite for our family and keep trying to reach 
Summer. ANY ADVICE?


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

bumping for Roxie.

Kathy: They are going to have a hard time getting vols. for Monday, because most people work.


----------



## Karen519

*lATEST*

VERONICA had a long conversation w/a lady in Fayetteville which is about 2 1/2 hrs. away and she has seen a Golden Ret. Mix for about a week that fits Roxie's description. Today she is taking her dog to try to lure her.
Please pray it is Roxie or that it is someone elses missing Golden Ret. and she can get her.


----------



## Karen519

*Update*

The tracker went out to Fayetteville yesterday and it was not Roxie.
It was a 3-4 old male Golden REt. Mix and they could not catch him.

The lady Barbara who has been feeding him and worrying sick about him is now trying to find a humane trap so she can possibly catch him or a Humane Society or Rescue to help catch him or lend her a humane trap before he gets hit by a car.


----------



## Karen519

*Update*

Update 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Veronica sent us all an email said the Tracker is going out again.

> > > 1. Tracker coming here around 1:00 or 1:30 at NESBITT Rd. where 
> Keri saw blond dog possibly weighing 40-60 lbs. in the middle of a 
> field 1/4 mile down Nesbitt from Potter Rd. It was 6:40 P.M. 
> last night. It was on the right hand side of the road and there 
> were woods behind it.
>
> Tracker "may" make her way to the Leslie Rd. location of one of the 
> traps. There were two sets of footprints, one smaller sized dog 
> and one possibly size of Roxie, in the vicinity of the trap. 
> Last week, twice a dog (or larger animal) took chicken out of the 
> trap and backed out so the door closed with nothing in it.
>
> 2. TRAP: Maple Knoll Location: There have been NO signs of Roxie 
> here, not on the porch eating the cat food, not in the trap. A cat 
> has been trapped twice last Saturday. The door did close. A 
> possum has been in and out of this trap eating the dog food WITHOUT 
> being caught.
>
> DARLENE, I WOULD LIKE TO MOVE THIS TRAP VERY SOON AND THE OWNER 
> AGREES. LEE AND I COULD TRY TO BORROW A NEIGHBOR'S TRUCK TO MOVE 
> IT. WE CAN SEE WHAT HAPPENS WITH REGARD TO THE SCENT TODAY AND 
> THEN MAKE OUR DECISION. PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK. 
> (Keri's husband's truck would be difficult to gain access to; Megan 
> has directed us to be there no later than 7 P.M. whatever day we 
> choose. Also, we have dog food with Megan that I'd like to take 
> with us and so will call her before going so that I can get it.
>
> 3. KERI:
>
> 1. Keri will be contacting us with info on additional tracking 
> services, Darlene. (Also, Larry offered to get the article from 
> your vet's office for us to review.) She wants to discuss with 
> you, as well, other tracker questions (OH tracker).
>
> 2. Keri would like you to contact her, Darlene, regarding making 
> additional posters. (704 291 6154: c and 704 243 2348: H). 
> COULD YOU CALL HER TOMORROW MORNING; THAT WOULD BE A GOOD TIME FOR 
> HER!
>
> 3. Keri is the best at knowing the Cane Creek and surrounding 
> areas. She will be directing me where to canvas with new and 
> existing flyers, especially concentrating on the area south of the 
> park (this is SC). It includes Buford. I'll need some help 
> canvassing if anyone can help me; I'm thinking Mari, Terri, 
> Christi. Keri's schedule is very tight, and she may have one or 
> two mornings available, but, primarily, she'll provide direction to 
> me.
>
> 4, Keri is calling Pat Brooks to see if we can get a lead on 
> printing donated flyers.
>
> 5. Lastly, Keri is helping check into a Brittany Spaniel rescue 
> for Holly. I'VE RECEIVED NO CALLS FROM THE AD IN THE PAPER.
>
> 4. VERONICA:
>
> 1. I will keep up with Barbara Williams in Fayetteville regarding 
> the female Golden mix.
>
> 2. I will write something we can share online, in print, other 
> with regard to the animals who have been saved through our search. 
> PLEASE SEND ME ANY OTHER INFO ABOUT ANY ANIMAL I MAY NOT KNOW 
> ABOUT. I would like our community to know the beauty our search 
> for Roxie has brought, how others are safe, etc.
>
> 3. I am designing a new flyer now based on Karen's and Darlene's 
> directives. I will e-mail to Darlene for revisions/approval and 
> either she or I will have copies made.
>
> 4. I will canvas remaining areas discussed above and directed by 
> Keri.
>
> 5. I will oversee the movement of the trap(s) as we decide.
>
> 6. I will take Holly back to the area I rescued her from and begin 
> talking to the people who live nearby... My goal will then become 
> to find a rescue group who will take her. Thank you so much for 
> all the help with her. Learning of Roxie and many lost animals has 
> taught me, as a rescuer, not to hurry any dog through rescue. (I'm 
> trusting if a rescue group comes into contact with Roxie, the first 
> thing they would do would be to scan her. I don't understand the 
> reliability, or not, of scanning. Darlene, would you be willing to 
> call your vet and ask this question: Would there be any chance 
> Roxie's Home Again chip would be undetected and she could, 
> therefore, go through a rescue/adoption?)
>
> 7. I will check the BP/200 location for the posters and place more 
> there and I will check the campsite, making sure Roxie's bedding is 
> clean and dry, etc.
>
> 5. DARLENE: Just a reminder to call all of our listed shelters to 
> check in with them. I would also call Mecklenburg, even though 
> Colleen is checking. I would be sure they have posted her again on 
> the bulletin board and I would ask for a volunteer to go through 
> the big book of found animals not taken to the shelter. 

*PS. Barbara the lady in Fayetteville that has been feeding a Golden Ret., but can't seem to catch her, is still trying to get her. It has not been ruled out that this is Roxie. Barbara was able to feed her a little by hand today.*


----------



## Karen519

*Update*

Update 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

UPDATE


The Female, Young, Golden Retriever that was a stray in Fayetteville, that Barbara had been feeding and worrying about and trying to catch is now safe and Barbara will be fostering her-hopefully we can find who lost her.

There were two Golden Rets. at Burlington Animal services in Haw River, NC, that we thought could be Roxie but with the shelters help searching for a microchip and other identifying factors we found out if was not Roxie.

There is now a $500 Reward for Roxie, no questions asked.

We continue to look for ROxie everydday on Petfinder, Petharbor, Craigslist, FidoFinder, Lassie COme Home North Carolina, Lost and FOund pets in North Carolina 2009, etc.


ROXIE, IS a female Golden Retriever, 11-12 MONTHS OLD, IS SPAYED, HAS HOME AGAIN, MICROCHIP,
Has a little white under her eyes, had a blue/teal harness with dolphins on it. 
Attached Images

__________________


----------



## Karen519

*A little update*

Roxie 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The owners had to go back to Florida-health issues-but all of Roxie's Team which is lots of us in NC, IL, NY, etc., etc. are in daily contact.

Veronica and Keri who both live near where Roie was lost in Waxhaw, N.C., are the main contacts:
[email protected]
[email protected]
Veronica's number: 704-843-7982

Tracker is going out today to a location where another sighting was reported


----------



## Karen519

*Small Update*

Update 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The tracker got ill yeserday and couldn't come.
Veronica is contacting another tracker to see if they can.
Two wonderful ladies from Mathews, NC, area, Victoria and Vicki have volunteered to post flyers at the businesses, etc.
The person on Craigslsit that spotted a Golden Ret. on Pineville and Mathews Roads left no way to contact her/he, so we can't narrow down the location a and I guess it's a huge road.

Please everyone please keep your eyes out for Roxie.

There is a $500 reward for her SAFE RETURN, NO QUESTIONS ASKED!!

Veronica
704-843-7982

P.S. SANDY, KATHI AND I LOOK EVERYDAY on Petharbor, Craigslist, Petfinder, Lassie Come Home North Carolina, Lost and Found DOgs North Carolina 2009 and FidoFinder.


----------



## Karen519

*Update from veronica*

Update from Veronica 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Update from Veronica (Waxhaw, NC)

Roxie, an 11-month-old, very sweet Golden mix was lost on October 27th at Cane Creek
Park in Waxhaw, NC near the NC/SC border. Roxie’s owners, Darlene and Larry Shope,
began an intensive and exhaustive search. Determined to find Roxie, they remained at
the camp, about 400 miles from their home in Florida.
A handful of individuals began to help by hiking through the woods, by creating flyers, by
canvassing neighborhoods, by posting online lost dog ads, by looking for dogs found
online, and by going to shelters. Ads were placed in newspapers. Appeals were made on
radio. Five thousand automated calls were made. A tracker was hired. Humane traps
were placed in areas of sightings. People called––they’d seen a Golden mix, a mediumsized
golden dog, a young dog that looked like Roxie, etc. More calls. More flyers. More
canvassing. More tracking. More online ads.
Five weeks into the search Darlene and Larry returned home to Florida to pay bills, renew
prescriptions, etc. Their team of volunteers stuck with them, committing to be their eyes,
ears and feet. Larry drove back to North Carolina to help search. Two days later he got a
call––Darlene was in hospital. He drove home six hours to the hospital. Even on
her way to the hospital, Darlene grabbed her cell phone, remembering her number was on
every flyer, every poster. The Roxie team continued searching.
Darlene came home after 5 days and is now recovering remarkably. Her spirit is strong
and her body grows stronger. *The Roxie Team––people as far
away as the North Carolina coast, Chicago, even Oregon, and as close as Cane Creek
Park where Roxie was lost––keep working. Together, they have initiated, assisted and/or
rescued twelve other animals in their search to find Roxie.*If you are reading this story, you are the person we’re asking to help. Do you know where
Roxie is? Have you seen any dog that could be Roxie since October 27th? Do you know
anything that could help the Shope’s find her? Please, as busy as you are, if *you would
take a few minutes to e-mail five friends and ask them to do the same. Together, we can
find Roxie. We need each other. We need your help. We all understand the things that
break our hearts––like losing the dog we love so very much. This Christmas, please help
give the Shope’s back their dog. Please help them find Roxie.
Many Thanks and Merry Christmas from Darlene and Larry and the Roxie Team!
ROXIE weighs 44 lbs. She has a white-tipped tail and has some white on her chest. She was last seen
wearing a teal harness. She is micro chipped. Roxie needs medication now. Her owners are offering a
$500 REWARD for her safe return, no questions asked. CALL 704 843 7982 or 904 708 3351. *


----------



## jlc's mom

If you can post this on you myspace, facebook or any other group please do. Help us spread the word. Email this photo to your freinds and have them foward it to who ever they know. Let get the word out!


----------



## Karen519

*To All*

To all... 

TO All those wonderful people following Roxie's Story!


Sad to say- no update.
Roxies story will be out tomorrow, Jan. 6TH and Jan. 13th, in Moneysaver Magazine so hopefully that will bring some calls, some leads.
We are still looking everyday-some of us can only look online, but we continue to not give up hope. 


*Like Jessi Mom said above: jessi mom If you can post this on you myspace, facebook or any other group please do. Help us spread the word. Email this photo to your freinds and have them foward it to who ever they know. Let's get the word out! *


----------



## BeauShel

She was really on my mind last night when I was outside with my pups. It was so cold here, I can only imagine how cold it was up there. I pray that if someone did catch her, she is inside being loved. It must be so hard for her family. Said alot of prayers for her and her family.


----------



## Karen519

*Latest Update from Veronica in Waxhaw, NC, on Roxie*

Hello Everyone! 


I'm writing to update us all on our ROXIE SEARCH:


Darlene is doing the following:


1. Placing an AD in the MONEYSAVER. This is in addition to the (corrected) pet section of the paper that should be here tomorrow and be in the following Money Saver issue as well. This will target 30,000 homes in zones 2 and 8, to include Waxhaw to Weddington and the south Monroe area, which includes the Parkwood School Road area, etc. It does not target South Carolina. 


2. Darlene is holding on any calls made by Findtoto at this time. The consensus is that it would be most effective done immediately or quickly after a dog is missing OR if we have additional sightings.


3. Darlene is also placing a LOST AD in the Lancaster Newspaper.


4. Darlene is sending info. to Wixie Radio. They will announce it daily when they have this information. Also, Darlene may call up to three times weekly to talk about our search for Roxie. (Listening to this station (talk radio) is apparently very, very popular here and a daily activity for many residents. Darlene did call previously when she and Larry were here.) DARLENE, I'M HERE TO HELP WITH ANY INFO YOU NEED PREPARED TO SEND THEM.


5. Darlene will be calling her vet and asking them to make calls to the local area vets, those most likely to have seen Roxie after her disappearance. They include the following: Waxhaw Animal Hospital; Weddington Animal Hospital; Monroe Animal Hospital; Indian Trail Hospital; Faulkner Animal Hospital; The Country Vet; Fort Lawn Animal Hospital. MARI AND KERI, WOULD YOU PLEASE ADVISE ME OF ANY VET THAT SHOULD ALSO BE INCLUDED IN THIS LIST? AND DARLENE, WILL YOU PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANY ADDITIONAL CONTACT INFO FOR THESE VETS?
__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ ___________


KERI will be picking up Darlene and Larry's trap, the second trap used at the Parkwood School Rd. location. She will store the trap for Darlene and Larry in her garage. KERI, I WOULD LIKE TO COME AND CLEAN AND STERILIZE THE TRAP, BASED ON DEBBIE'S RECOMMENDATIONS, ETC. COULD YOU CALL ME WHEN IT WOULD BE CONVENIENT FOR YOU?


KERI will also direct the remaining canvassing in the Buford area; Victoria will be helping! Keri was quick to go to the County Line Store (the area of the last sighting in which the woman stated only that, "It was a pretty dog that looked like the poster." ) There is a man there who KNEW all about Roxie, whose girlfriend lives near the park and he travels to her home keeping his eye out consistently for her. This man shared that there is a brown, male dog there at the store area who has been put out by his owner. We had previously canvassed this area, to include stores, gas stations, restaurants, feed stores, the Faulkner Animal Hospital, and some residences. 




Here is what I am doing:


1. I'm staying in contact with Terry Schultz. Terry so graciously allowed us to have her very nice trap for many weeks. We pulled and cleaned the trap and helped Terry place it at a location in Waxhaw for another rescue unrelated to Roxie. Terry will be removing the trap from its location today and taking it to her home. I know she would be very happy to help us again should we have sightings. I will be ready, then, to place the trap and to stay with it.


2. I will continue to check on the camp site, to include Roxie's crate and blanket. We have a large poster on a tree at site 29 where new campers may see and be able to contact us. It's also there as a reminder to the rangers. DARLENE, WOULD YOU LIKE TO CALL THEM AND ASK FOR ADDRESSES OF CAMPERS TO SEND THE FLYERS TO, EITHER BY MAIL OR E-MAIL? PERHAPS, IF THEY CANNOT RELEASE NAMES/CONTACT INFO, THEY WOULD FORWARD THE FLYERS BY E-MAIL TO CAMPERS. I KNOW WE CANVASSED (YOU AND LARRY WERE INCREDIBLE), BUT KERI AND I HAVE BOTH THOUGHT AGAIN, IT WOULD TAKE ONLY MISSING ONE AND THAT ONE COULD'VE "RESCUED" HER.


3. I am going to canvas downtown Waxhaw, the businesses. I will re-tell our story, correct the rumor that she was shot, etc. and just DO IT AGAIN! I'm going to work it into our schedule as I can, but hope to do it as soon as I can.


4. With regard to the woman who saw a man bring a rescued Golden into the vet, I am making some additional calls. I don't know how much I can accomplish, but I will try....


5. I will visit Mariella who called after the Lancaster News letter to the editor. I talked with her extensively and do not believe she saw Roxie, but I will do one more check to rule it out. 


*I just wanted to share with you all that sometimes when we are most desperate something happens–––it's that eleventh hour thing. I am asking God to hear our desperate hearts and help us now like never before. I trust His love for us and for Roxie, even when I don't understand...


Veronica *


----------



## Karen519

*From Veronica*

FROM Veronica todau:

WE HAVE A VERY VIABLE SIGHTING. ACTUALLY THIS DOG HAS BEEN SEEN 4 
TIMES. I RECEIVED A CALL FROM A WIXE LISTENER. 


NOTE FROM KAREN: I hesitate to post this in case it's another false lead, but at the same time, I wanted everyone to know that hope is still there to find Roxie.


----------



## Karen519

*Here is latest flyer for roxie, who is 13 mos. Old*

HERE IS THE LATEST FLYER OF ROXIE, WHO IS 13 MONTHS OLD AND LOST IN NORTH CAROLINA OR SOUTH CAROLINA AS WAXHAW IS ON THE BORDER. 


There is a $500 Reward-No questions asked for her safe return.


The first phone number listed is Veronica who lives in Waxhaw, N.C.
and the second phone number is Darlene and Larry's, Roxie's Parents, who live in Florida.

Please post Roxie on Facebook, Twitter, any forums you belong to and email her to all you know. Roxie could also be in South Carolina as where she got lost in Waxhaw, N.C., is on border of South Carolina.

Roxie is microchipped and spayed and had a blue/teal dolphin harness on.


----------



## Karen519

*Small Update*

here is a small update on Roxie, from Keri, who lives in North Carolina and is helping look for Roxie:

Hey Kathy,

I would go ahead and send. Do not know how good this new pic will be and it could be a week or so before I get it. They are camping this week at the camp ground. Keri
wrote: 
> Should I wait to mail the flyer's???? I was going to send today, because they're almost done. Will you be making another fly er once you have this other picture? Wow, another sighting. That's great.
> 
> Thanks Kathy
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> 
> Sent: Monday, January 18, 2010 12:13:35 PM GMT -08:00 US/Canada Pacific
> Subject: Re: Mailing flyers
> 
> Hey team,
> 
> Yes, the more recent picture idea sounds like a good one. Thank you Kathy.
> 
> Also, we may soon be getting another recent picture of Roxie! 
> I went to the camp earlier today and spoke with a couple of campers familiar with Roxie's story.
> One of the regular campers, Shannon said she has a picture of Roxie on her home computer. It was taken just prior to her running away. She will email the picture to me. She said it is a full body shot of Roxie lying down after playing with 3 year old son. They said Roxie is such a wonderful dog and loves kids. They feel awful that she is still missing. They will continue to look out for her.
> 
> Also the cattle dog that has been hanging out at the camp does belong to a family who live a few houses down from the camp entrance. Their next door neighbor will let them know she has been spending time at the campround. 
> 
> Did not see the cats today, but sure they are still there. All food was gone, an animal has definately been sleeping in the crate. I will continue to feed the cats and check on the camp until we can find a home for them. 
> 
> *Also, Darlene just called and said there has been another Roxie sighting., just a few houses down from mine. All the latest sightings are within a couple miles from my house. I'll keep you posted. Thank you. Keri *


----------

